# Warm & Safe Rider Classic Style Heated Gloves Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All

Season 3 of Moto Mouth starts today! Sub-freezing temps here on the east coast have provided the ideal conditions to test Warm & Safe's new suite of heated gear, starting with these Rider Classic Style heated gloves. I'll be following up with the Heat Layer Shirt heated top in a few weeks....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pl5f0i-jvc&t=3s

-MKL


----------

